# New, be honest



## Dixiechic

I’m a 53 yr old female with a few disabilities with that said I’m very interested in purchasing a RV not sure size one with all amenities to travel around USA selling my home and making a new home on the road, my ? Is it even plausible for me to consider doing Alone ?


----------



## Al mccord

Yes it is. Where I stay there are single ladies in 5th wheels & class As. Seems the class A is easier for them to use. Most people are willing to help with things.


----------



## AdriLewis

When you're ready, maybe this will be a helpful guide to purchasing: https://gorollick.com/articles/consumer/rv-new-vs-used-buying-guide/


----------



## C Nash

Welcome Deniel, do you have a rv now?  Tell us about it and your plans


----------



## jay2333a

Age is not problem. Do what you want.


----------



## Al mccord

Dixie did you get a RV & what type? I hope you did and your on the road enjoying the rv life!


----------

